# Finally got out on the gulf.



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

It's been too long since I've been gulfside so I talked dad into joining me and a buddy this morning for some king fishing. Bait was friggin everywhere! No kings but we did manage a couple nice mahi...and only a quarter mile from the beach. These were the babies compared to one I saw following mine during the fight...a solid 30 pound bull! Never saw him again so a fish a piece is all we brought home. No complaints here lol! Fixin to heat up the oven...


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That's a great day!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Screw a king when you have mahi! Nice report and pics


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mahi ! Its a shame that the big one didn't bite.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Maybe the big one did bite...

I had a double hookup. This fish was the first rod I grabbed, a live 4" herring. Other rod was a frozen ballyhoo/duster...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Damn that was good...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's a good one of dad fighting his...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice! We need to fish bro it's been a while!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet brother!!! Dang sure beats the lake!!!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome..did you guys have to whack 'm or were they well behaved dorados once inside the yaks... cool man....very cool....thanks for posting.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Very well behaved. Mine was wore slap out from the extended light tackle battle. His seemed pretty whooped too...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

jmunoz said:


> Nice! We need to fish bro it's been a while!


Yessir. That we do. I'll prolly do it again next weekend...hit me up.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Yakavelli said:


> Yessir. That we do. I'll prolly do it again next weekend...hit me up.


Sounds good to me!


----------

